# property too hunt



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

im lookin for property too hunt in Va. i have my hunters safety course and safety is always first for me. Ive killed many deer but just dont have no where too do it anymore as I've gotten older and my dad does not belong too a hunt club no more. I use shotgun only. Im just lookin too still hunt and Im not looking for a 10point buck I would like too take doe for table fare. Now if the big one did walk by me of course I would put him on ground with your permission if not I totally understand. I would be able too maybe do some chores or errands for the property owner too help out and show my appreciation. please im me if this is possible as I love too HUNT and fish.


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*please*

close thread have found property thanks alot P&S


----------

